# is this normal roller behavior



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

i've recently got a couple birmingham rollers, i've never flown them since they just got here in sept, anyway i've noticed one of the rollers flying in the 4x4x8 flight and she flies in place a does a back flip, i've seen her do this a few times, is she just chomping at the bit to get out and fly, will she be a good spinner, i'm just so afraid of losing them to the resident hawk since it knows they are here, i also didn't want them flying off, they shouldn't now because the have been here almost 3 months


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

abluechipstock said:


> i've recently got a couple birmingham rollers, i've never flown them since they just got here in sept, anyway i've noticed one of the rollers flying in the 4x4x8 flight and she flies in place a does a back flip, i've seen her do this a few times, is she just chomping at the bit to get out and fly, will she be a good spinner, i'm just so afraid of losing them to the resident hawk since it knows they are here, i also didn't want them flying off, they shouldn't now because the have been here almost 3 months


They're probably well settled to your loft by now. Have you been whistle training them when you feed them? It sounds like you have a bird that is ready to get out and roll. The back flip is how they start their roll.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

i have been whistle training, i don't have my trap yet, that's another reason i haven't flown them


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Danny, she should be a good spinner. 
Is it one of the ones I sent you?
A lot of the rollers I sell will flip in the loft when I try to catch them.
They are typically deeper rollers.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

yes keith she's one of them, can't wait to see them in action, thanks again


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Danny, you are welcome.
I think they arrived at your loft on October 19th. I shipped them October 18th, so they should be ready to fly once you get them trap trained.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Just sounds like you have yourself some good rollers. I wouldn't worry a bit.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

abluechipstock said:


> i've recently got a couple birmingham rollers, i've never flown them since they just got here in sept, anyway i've noticed one of the rollers flying in the 4x4x8 flight and she flies in place a does a back flip, i've seen her do this a few times, is she just chomping at the bit to get out and fly, will she be a good spinner, i'm just so afraid of losing them to the resident hawk since it knows they are here, i also didn't want them flying off, they shouldn't now because the have been here almost 3 months



Wow.
I dont know if your bird has a extremely well controlled roll or it is a tumbler. 

Fly it and see what happens.
Good rollers will never roll in the loft.
or even fly when you catch them.
Maybe you are over feeding them.


----------

